
Ask HN: What are some of the best paying companies in the Bay Area? - ahreftag
In the recent days after having conversations with friends I&#x27;ve found out that Glassdoor data is inaccurate for smaller companies. Given that, I wanted to know what are some of the best paying companies in the Bay Area.
When I say &quot;best paying&quot;, its for a software engineering, individual contributor role. So far my conversations show that Google and Facebook are the top ones, but there are SF based unicorns which are not that far behind.
======
hemantv
Netflix

------
RNeff
Look at the data at Paysa.com

The attraction of startups is that your .01% of the company will turn into big
money. Maybe. Look at the jobs listed at angle.co (AngelList)

Consider if you want to make, say, $20K more and be bored, or work at a
company that copies, not innovates.

